# 6 hr Queue's at Dover



## witzend (Apr 2, 2022)

DFDS ferry collides with berth in Dunkirk and is taken out of service to add to the shortage of ferrys due to P & O suspension








						UK News - BBC News
					

Get the latest BBC News: breaking news, features, analysis and debate plus audio and video content from England, Scotland, Wales and Northern Ireland.




					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## trixie88 (Apr 2, 2022)

oh...no...just one thing after another......


----------



## alcam (Apr 2, 2022)

trixie88 said:


> oh...no...just one thing after another......


Bit like history


----------



## trevskoda (Apr 2, 2022)

Stay at home, LOL.


----------



## myvanwy (Apr 3, 2022)

Was uncle Albert at the helm ?


----------



## Wooie1958 (Apr 3, 2022)

Don`t mention the war   ......................................................................................   oh no     .........................................................................   tooooooooooooo late


----------



## campervanannie (Apr 3, 2022)

We are in Suffolk at the moment heading to Folkestone for a few days and trying to decide when to leave Suffolk do we drive down early evening or middle of the night we are only about 150 miles off but don’t want to drive down Monday morning i think the traffic will be worse.


----------



## SimonM (Apr 3, 2022)

myvanwy said:


> Was uncle Albert at the helm ?


Probably a £2.20 per hour agency staff. Park it by touch.


----------



## witzend (Apr 4, 2022)

campervanannie said:


> We are in Suffolk at the moment heading to Folkestone for a few days


Say's slight improvement 








						Traffic chaos at Port of Dover eases slightly, though delays likely to continue
					

Gridlocked roads in the area on Saturday were caused by disruption to cross-Channel ferries and bad weather.




					uk.news.yahoo.com
				



Anyone caught up in the Queues ?


----------



## campervanannie (Apr 4, 2022)

witzend said:


> Say's slight improvement
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Quite a lot of lorries being processed at various points along the road operation stack in full swing but still moving the worst bit was Thurrock services I have never seen as many lorries parked up I know it gets busy there but for a Sunday night there wasn’t an inch of space to be had didn’t see any motorhomes it they send them off on a different route.


----------



## witzend (Apr 7, 2022)

P&O hoping to start sailing again next week








						P&O Ferries preparing to restart Dover-Calais route
					

The firm hopes to get its Pride of Kent and Spirit of Britain ships back in action, subject to inspection.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------

